

Comcast plus Time Warner Cable: Together isn't better - eglover
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/08/comcast-time-warner-cable-together-is-not-better/index.htm

======
eglover
While I can agree with the points laid out here (underneath the silly video),
I can't say that forcefully stopping the merger does much good. Nor does
requiring them to ask permission from the FCC to do so. You've got two bad
companies that get low ratings, but no one can enter the market and compete
with them on the local level because of the regulation that keeps out the
small guys in the first place.

Merger: -1 + -1 = -2 No Merger: -1 OR -1 = -1

Um... I guess, but where's my +'s at? This seems to me to be pointing the
finger in the wrong direction.

